# Effects on tube painting, reverse painting



## CaptainJane (Apr 3, 2015)

I love acrylic blanks, and am about to make a bunch for volunteers at a June event, and am trying to decide what colors to paint tubes and inside of blanks.  I want my blanks to show the bright swirly pearly shimmer that is part of the blanks personality.

(yes, I saw the video with the colored painted stick)

Please give your knowledge as far as the following questions.

Will black or white tubes heighten the pearly shimmer parts?  It seems, on 1 hand that pearl against black tube would accentuate or pop the effect, but on the other hand, would mute, absorb, and darken the colors so they do not stand out.

Same type question:  If I have a white vein running thru a dark blank, will black paint make that vein pop and be brighter, or mute the color and show the white less brilliantly?

Some of my blanks say reverse painting recommended.  Some say painting tubes recommended.  Is there any difference in the effect on the finished blank?

Any advice, including picture evidence would be appreciated.

Thank you in advance.

Captain Jane


----------



## glenspens (Apr 3, 2015)

I paint both blank and tube . i have a long brass tube that i have 6 colors on , take a small section of the blank drill and turn to size and  slide tube through to find the color i want to use... workes for me...


----------



## magpens (Apr 3, 2015)

You should always paint the inside of the drilled hole (reverse painting) because that hides the glue on the brass tube.  If that layer of paint is sufficiently opaque, then there is no need to paint the brass tube.  If you paint only the brass tube, the (sometimes blotchy) pattern of the glue can still show through the semi-transparent areas of the turned blank.


----------

